# Cooking A Roast. Preferably Small.



## Mylegsbig (Jul 28, 2006)

Want to make a roast, gonna buy a roasting pan.

Thing is i don't want some 4lb roast because im on a diet and it is just me and my fiance living here.

Are there any delicious high end cuts of meat to roast that are around 2 lbs?

Any ideas?

Also, what is the best way to cook a roast to make it come out tender? Ive heard of people using oven bags.  Are those good?

also what should i look for in a good roasting pan?  They are oval and have like 4 inch elevated sides right? What is the best material for them to be made of?

Cheers.

Also - Can i throw in big chunks of carrots and potatoes in there with the roast?  Will they cook evenly?

Cheers.  Also feel free to throw any of your favorite ways to prepare a roast if you'd choose.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't use oven bags--it steams the roast and there is no brown crust.
A sirloin tip roast is a tasty piece of meat, not terribly tender, but if you carve it across the grain in thin slices, it is quite nice.
You can roast meat in a 9X13 casserole dish.
You can put potatoes and veggies in to roast with the roast.
If you want a very nice tender cut you will need to go to sirloin or ribeye.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 28, 2006)

Can i get a sirloin or ribeye in around 2 lbs? 

i want to cook it slow.  250 degrees ok?

how do you time the vegetables? do you just leave em in there the whole time and pray they are ok?  

if i cook the roast in a roasting pan, sitting on top of a rack, where do i put the veggies? on the rack too or in the pan below? 

cheers


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 28, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Are there any delicious high end cuts of meat to roast that are around 2 lbs?


 
Try a 2-pound piece of filet or a sirloin roast (New York Strip).



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> ...what is the best way to cook a roast to make it come out tender?


 
Rub it with olive oil and garlic, season it with a little salt and a lot of pepper. Cook at high temperauture (400), uncovered, and use a meat thermometer. 120 is about medium rare.



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Ive heard of people using oven bags. Are those good?


 
NO! These work by holding in the moisture, which makes for steamed meat. The essence of roasting is dry heat that allows the surface to sear and carmelize.



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> ...what should i look for in a good roasting pan? They are oval and have like 4 inch elevated sides right? What is the best material for them to be made of?


 
I prefer stainless since it's easy to clean. Oval or rectangular are both good. No cover. You need a roasting rack -- the meat should be above the bottom of the pan to allow heat to circulate and to avoid cooking the meat in the fat drippings.



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Can i throw in big chunks of carrots and potatoes in there with the roast? Will they cook evenly?


 
No, they take much longer than a 2-pound roast. Now if you're doing a pot roast, that's another thing -- cooked entirely differently.

HTH!


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, you can get a 2# roast. I would get a ribeye.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 28, 2006)

If you do want something well done with veggies in a sauce, like a pot roast rather than a steak or prime rib, consider a brisket. 

I have cooked brisket a dozen ways or more, and had it another 20, and they were all great! 

As for diet, brisket is very lean.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 28, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Try a 2-pound piece of filet or a sirloin roast (New York Strip).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so the low and slow temperatures are for a lower cut of meat?  a tenderloin roast should be cooked at a much higher temp?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 29, 2006)

I know you said you didn't want a large roast, but keep in mind that roast leftovers are wonderful - & don't have to be fattening - in so may ways!!

They can be used in stirfries, sliced & served over salad greens, in sandwich wraps, etc., etc.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

As for temperature, my comment about high heat really comes from the size of your roast. At 2 pounds, your best bet is a large steak, which I assume you want to come out like a steak -- well done on the outside, pink in the middle. A low temperature with something that small would tend to produce a roast that's gray all the way through, or at least it would be less seared on the outside. 

Long, slow (low temperature) cooking in liquid is important for less tender cuts of meat, like a pot roast. 

Slow cooking is also important with large roasts, including tender cuts such as a rib roast, but such cuts should be cooked dry. However, many people prefer to start such roasts at high temperature (450) to sear the outside, then reduce the oven to something like 300. This tends to seal in the juices.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 29, 2006)

Fryboy i want it to be roast like, not just like a steak. i mean that meat that you can just kind of shred and pull apart and put a gravy on top


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Fryboy i want it to be roast like, not just like a steak. i mean that meat that you can just kind of shred and pull apart and put a gravy on top


 
Ah, that's a different proposition! You want a pot roast. Forget everything I said, or at least just file it away for future use. 

Two pounds is a problem, but you can probably find a brisket around that size (get an end cut, not the point cut). But I would suggest something a bit larger, either a bigger brisket or a chuck, 7-bone, round, etc. A cross-rib chuck is one of my favorites. You can easily reheat or freeze the leftovers, so size isn't a big deal with pot roasts.

You can look up recipes in just about any American cookbook for pot roast. The basics are pretty much the same -- brown the meat, add veggies (onions, carrots, potatoes, etc.) and liquid (broth, wine, beer), and cover and bake for a couple of hours at low temperature. You may want to wait until the last hour to add the veggies, it I like them to partially dissolve in the gravy. It's pretty hard to screw up.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 29, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Fryboy i want it to be roast like, not just like a steak. i mean that meat that you can just kind of shred and pull apart and put a gravy on top


 
MLB, remember that when you slow cook beef to get this type of texture, you're only going to get about a 60% yield factor from the meat. So, a 2 lb. (32 oz.) roast will give you about 19-20 oz. of meat. Maybe that will be enough for the two of you.

With that being said, Fryboy gave you some good suggestions on the cut. Chuck would probably be the easiest to find, and it comes in a variety of sizes. I would use that.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

*Bistro Garden Pot Roast*

I hunted through our recipe clippings for a small pot roast and found this one. It's from the L.A. Times, but I've made some minor changes. The Bistro Garden is a well-known, old-time restaurant in L.A., and this pot roast is delicious and easy to make. I prefer to leave the veggies in the sauce, and to slice the meat and return it to the sauce before serving (I like a LOT of sauce with my pot roast).  

_Bistro Garden Pot Roast_

2 1/2 pounds cross-cut chuck roast, trimmed of fat
salt, pepper
2 tablespoons oil
1 onion, chopped
2 carrots, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
dash of sugar
pinch of dried rosemary or thyme
1/4 cup tomato purée
2 cups dry red wine
1/4 cup flour
2 cups water (approximate)
1 tablespoon butter

Season beef with salt and pepper.

Heat oil over medium-high heat in roasting pan and sear beef until evenly brown on all sides, about 15 minutes total. Remove meat from pan and set aside.

Add onion, carrots, celery, garlic, sugar and herb of choice to pot. Sauté over medium heat until onion is browned, about 15 minutes.

Add tomato purée and sauté several seconds.

Add wine and simmer over medium-high heat until reduced by half, about 20 minutes more.

Add flour to sauce, stirring until smooth. If needed, add enough water to thin sauce to consistency of a thin gravy or thick soup. Simmer a few minutes.

Return beef and any accumulated juices to pan and bring sauce to boil.

Cover and bake at 350° until beef is fork-tender, 1 1/2 to 2 hours.

Remove beef and keep warm.

Skim off fat and strain sauce (or leave the vegetables in the sauce if you prefer). Heat sauce and simmer until thickened and reduced slightly, about five minutes.

Adjust seasoning. Swirl in butter and mix well.

Slice meat and serve with sauce, or if desired, return meat to sauce before serving.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

BTW, you'll note that there are no potatoes in this dish. The recipe suggests serving with potato pancakes, but simple steamed or roasted potatoes would be good, too -- adding potatoes to the sauce is possible, but that hides their distinct flavor. Or you could serve it with just good bread or rolls to sop up the gravy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 29, 2006)

Good grief - glad you piped in and clarified your request.  Talk about apples vs. oranges.

While pot roast does make lovely leftovers, they're definitely not the same as a leaner cut roast beef.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 29, 2006)

"_also what should i look for in a good roasting pan? They are oval and have like 4 inch elevated sides right? What is the best material for them to be made of?"_

Now that we've established that you're talking about a pot roast and not something like tenderloin or a rib roast, the suggestions for a pan are different. 

You can basically use any pan with a lid that's deep enough to hold the meat, veggies, and liquid. I've done pot roasts in large skillets and dutch ovens, but my preference now is a good-quality enameled cast iron round or oval oven. Le Creuset and Staub are excellent and come in a variety of sizes and colors. I have both a 5 qt and a 7 qt oval by Staub. The oval shape is terrific for long cuts of meat like brisket and for lamb or veal shanks.

I also have a really versatile 6 3/4 quart round "risotto" pan by Le Creuset that, because it's wider and shallower than the usual dutch oven, is perfect for browning and then roasting or braising. I got a great price on a brand-new one on eBay.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

That's a very good point. You might also want to consider the less expensive Dutch ovens made by Lodge. Check the prices on Amazon.com.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 29, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> That's a very good point. You might also want to consider the less expensive Dutch ovens made by Lodge. Check the prices on Amazon.com.


 
They are good buys. But unless they're enamelled, I would hesitate to use tomatoes or tomato-based sauce, which is why when egullet did their testing to determine the best vessel for braising, they didn't include regular cast iron.

Also, IIRC, it's not advisable to store cooked food in cast iron, whereas it's perfectly fine to do so with the enamelled type. Sometimes it is just so convenient to stick the pot in the fridge and then reheat it the next day.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

Which is why the good stuff costs more. 

In truth, you can use a large covered Pyrex bowl for cooking this stuff in the oven, but then you'd end up with two dirty pots.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 29, 2006)

Best to have all the necessary information before making a decision. Sometimes what seemed expensive turns out to be fairly cost-effective in the long run, if it's more adaptable and more user-friendly.

Personally, the extra cost is worth it to me if I don't have to worry about ingredients or storage. Plus....the colors are so cool.


----------



## Constance (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a Wagner Ware Dutch oven that my parents got for a wedding present that still makes the best post roast I've ever tasted. 
Kim bought me a covered MagnaLite oval roaster that must be a reproduction, because the handles are an exact copy. Both have trivits to place in the bottom.
I also have 3 sizes of the old fashioned black & white speckled enameled roasters, and they still can't be beaten for certain items.
And, I have a rectangular stainless steel lasagna pan/roaster with rack, that's about 6 " deep. Got a real bargain on that, for under $50. 

I can't tell you which is my favorite, as each has it's own use. But they are all wonderful pans. 

Back to the original question, Leg...here's how to make the best potroast... which I believe is what your are looking for...

GRANDMA SNARR’S POT ROAST

Chuck roast
Canola oil (Grandma used Crisco and maybe a little bacon grease)
Flour
Salt & pepper
Water
Carrots
Russet potatoes
Celery (opt)
Onion (opt)

There are no amounts given on the ingredients, as that is up to you. 
The most important part of this recipe is searing the meat. It must be done at a high temperature, and, as grandma said, you have to “burn the meat”. You know it’s right when the smoke detector goes off.

Salt and pepper the meat. Season the flour (about 1 ½ cups), and dredge the meat in it. 
Heat heavy Dutch oven on high heat, add enough oil to cover bottom of skillet, and add meat. Lower the heat just a tiny bit, then let meat brown, uncovered, without turning until it’s very dark brown, like a chocolate roux. Turn meat and let it brown on the other side.
Add about 2 cups off water, turn heat down to med/low, and place meat on trivet if you have one. Cover and let cook until meat is tender, but not falling apart. Lift up meat and put vegetables on the bottom, then re-cover and let simmer until they are tender.
Remove meat from pot, place on platter and keep warm. Spoon out vegetables, and put in a separate serving bowl. Remove trivet. Estimate how much liquid you have in the pan, and make a slurry out of one tablespoon of flour and one tablespoon of water for each cup of drippings. Whisk into liquid in pan, turn heat up to medium high, and cook until thickened. Adjust seasoning, and pour into gravy boat.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks so much for all the replies.

Fryboy - Instead of cooking the roast at 350, can i do it at 250 for longer? i want it to be very tender.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 30, 2006)

Constance that sounds awesome.. i have no idea what a trivet is however, does this look like a good dutch oven?

http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=306725


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2006)

Another great way to cook a roast, be it a chuck, shoulder, or rump roast, is by starting it in a hot oven, say 450, for 15 minutes, then turning the oven down to 275, adding about a cup of water to the pot, with copped onion and garlic, then cover and braise for abot three hours.  Or you could brown this in a hot cast iron fry pan and put in a slow cooker for several hours, like before you go to work.  Then, when you get home, remove the roast from the pot and shred it with a fork.  Add cilantro and peppers and you have shredded beef for use with many Tex/Mex dishes.  Or take that shredded beef and thicken the juices with a roux to make a wonderful gravy for rice or mashed potatoes.  You can even add barbecue sauce to the shredded beef if you like and serve it on burger buns. 

The shredded beef can be used for so many different dishes, limited only by your imagination.  You can use it for meat pies, for pasties (I know, not traditional), for beef and gravy, mix with mushrooms, etc.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Goodweed, how about searing it on top of the stove, in a dutch oven, searing all sides on high, then covering the dutch oven, and putting it in the oven @ 250 for a few hours.  Would that work?

Cheers


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2006)

MLB:

That is exactly what should be done to start a pot roast! After searing, add some onion, carrot and celery chopped up. Some garlic and ground pepper will help flavor it. For seasonings, use your favoritges-thyme works well with beef.

Then add a liquid to half sumberge the meat. Use broth, wine or a combination. 

Place it in the oven, covered, andcook at 250-275 F. This low temp will give you the rich flavors and falling apart texture you want. For a small roast, you need as little as two hours. Check the internal temperature at that time. It should be around 200-210F. That will ensure the meat will be falling apart.

Meanwhile the veggies, seasonings and broth/wine have created a delicious gravy for you. Remove and cover the meat to let it rest. If you want, reduce the gravy to concentrate the flavors. Season with S&P after reducing.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's a recipe for what you say you want--shred, etc.
If you have a crockpot it is dead easy. Easy to do in a pot also

Get a chuck roast. Put a good layer of onions in the bottom of your pot. Put the roast on top. Pour over a bottle of beer and a half bottle of BBQ sauce. Cook on low in crockpot for 8 hours. Or in the oven at 275* for 6 hours. Shred. Concentrate the sauce by boiling down.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 1, 2006)

I suggested the slow cooker because I have a gas oven with a thermal-glow-strip igniter.  What Andy said is absolutely perfect.  But the problem I have with my oven is that the igniter remains energized throughout the cooking time, and extended hours of cooking will make increase the frequency with which I have to replace the igniter, and at around $40 a pop, I don't want to have to do it every two years.  So I use a pressure cooker (which will also produce that fall-apart texture and flavor you're looking for in about 30 minutes for your size chunk of meat), or the slow cooker.  That way, I save my oven for things that require the oven.  If there is an alternate means of achieving what I want, I use it.

If you have a covered kettle barbecue, then you can add 8 to 10 charcoal briquettes, and ignite them on one side of the grill.  when hot, cover with your favorite smoking wood, place the roast over the unlit side of the grill, cover, and let cook with vents fully open, to an internal temp of about 220' F.  Oh, and place a drip pan filled with 1 cup water to keep the cooking environment moist.  You will get that same great texture, but with the smokey flavor addition.


Just things to think about, new ideas for you.  More ideas add greater variety to your meals.  And that's a good thing. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Here's a recipe for what you say you want--shred, etc.
> If you have a crockpot it is dead easy. Easy to do in a pot also
> 
> Get a chuck roast. Put a good layer of onions in the bottom of your pot. Put the roast on top. Pour over a bottle of beer and a half bottle of BBQ sauce. Cook on low in crockpot for 8 hours. Or in the oven at 275* for 6 hours. Shred. Concentrate the sauce by boiling down.



OMG this is the best thing ive ever heard....

This is the one i want to do....But i want to sear the meat, then rub it with garlic, salt, and pepper, and then throw it in the oven....

1.)   is a crockpot like a dutch oven? can i do this with a dutch oven instead?


2.)   do i mix up the beer and BBQ well, and just pour it in the bottom of the pot? or do I pour it over the roast?


3.)   can i just sear the steak on stove, then remove from heat..let cool a bit, then throw down the layer of onions, and pop it in the oven?


4.)  Will i keep the lid of the dutch oven on during this process? Will this incorporate the flavor of the beer and the BBQ sauce into the roast?


5.)  For Andy, hey mate, can i use your method, but just substitute BBQ sauce and beer for the wine & broth?

Thanks for being patient with me.

I am really excited about cooking this roast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 1, 2006)

Crockpot is an electric appliance. I would guess you don't have one.  ;O)
Leave it covered. You don't even have to sear the meat. Just pour it all in and stir if you want to.

Another.

Rump roast or chuck roast. 1 jar of mixed Italian peppers--hot and sweet. Put in tightly covered Dutch oven or baking casserole and bake for 5 hours at 250*. Shred meat. Serve on a hoagie roll topped with cheese and melted in the oven.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2006)

You can use any liquids in my method.  BBQ sauce and beer will work.  

A dutch oven and a crock pot is electric and stays on the counter while the dutch oven goes in the oven.

You can do this recipe in either a crock pot or in a dutch oven.  


Mix the liquids then add to the pot.  Doesn't matter if you pour it ofver the meat or not. 

The dutch oven must be covered throughout the process to keep the liquids from evaporating and drying out the meat.  

For Q #3, you need a little liquid along with the onions and steak.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> For Q #3, you need a little liquid along with the onions and steak.



thanks mate, i guess that question was poorly worded, i meant is it okay to throw the onions in when the pan is still scorching hot from the sear, or should i let the pan cool after i sear the meat, then add the onions, in case the onions burn and taste funky...

Thanks for the advice.  Im gonna go buy a crockpot tommorow.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 1, 2006)

A crock pot is just an electric stewpot -- it's like cooking on top of the stove in a large covered pot, only it's electric and sits on the counter. Personally, I don't care for them, but many people like them. 

Their main advantage is that you can throw your stew ingredients in it in the morning, turn it on, and have your dinner ready when you come home from work, assuming you're comfortable leaving it on all day unattended. I've had stuff burn badly in crock pots -- problem probably was the recipe, not the crock pot. 

Also, you can't really brown a roast in a crock pot, and that's essential for good flavor, IMHO. 

As for cooking at 250, that should be OK, but I think you'll find that a little higher temperature (300 to 325) for a shorter time will give you the same results. The main thing is to be sure the meat is thoroughly cooked.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> thanks mate, i guess that question was poorly worded, i meant is it okay to throw the onions in when the pan is still scorching hot from the sear, or should i let the pan cool after i sear the meat, then add the onions, in case the onions burn and taste funky...
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Im gonna go buy a crockpot tommorow.


 
You need some fat for the onions to cook.  If you take the meat out of the pan and add some fat (oil or butter) then toss in the onions, the pan will cool down pretty quick.  You don't have to cook them for long if you are going to put them into a dutch oven or crockpot.

For me, the benefit of using a dutch oven over a crock pot is the ability to do the searing in the same utensil you use for the braising in the oven.  That way it's easier to keep the fond in the recipe without deglazing the searing pan and adding the deglazed liquids to a crock pot.  Also, you have one less pot to clean.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Andy it sounds like a dutch oven is the way to go.

I can't wait to try this out.

Does a chuck roast have to be trimmed?

Also, what areas of the chuck roast will i need to cut around when it's done cooking? does the fat kind of melt in it?  I'm very meticulous about trimming fat.  I trim pretty much every piece i see from my chicken, steak, and pork.


*Basically i want to make a pot roast with the type of meat LEAST LIKELY to have chunks of gristle or fat that will give me a gross bite i will have to spit out.*

Any suggestions on what piece of meat would suit my needs the best?

2lbs would be nice, but  3lbs-4lbs is no biggie.  the meat can't be that expensive if it does happen to go to waste.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

A chuck roast can contain several muscles tied together.  there will be some gristle in between.  A lot of the fat will cook out but will be part of the liquid in the pot.  If that's a problem, you'll have to defat the liquid.

Also good are bottom round and eye round roasts.  Less fat and gristle to deal with.

If you do any trimming, I'd wait to do it after cooking.  The fat contributres to the flavor.  Then you can trim it off so it doesn't get to your mouth.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it easy to spot andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Is it easy to spot andy?


 
Trimming off the fat should be easy.  Yoou would have no problem see it as different from the meat.  You have a nice sharp knife so it will be relatively easy to do.

Melted fat in the gravy will float to the top.  You can skim that off too.  Also, you can use a fat separator.  It's a measuring cup looking thing with a spout that comes from the very bottom of the cup.  You pour the liquid into the container and the fat rises to the top in a couple of minutes.  Then you pour off the gravy under the fat.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

all of that beef fat will drain into the BBQ sauce and beer and make for a delicious gravy right? Even if i skim it?

Also, with the BBQ and Beer method, would celery and carrots still go good or should i just use onions?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

There can be a lot of fat in the gravy, depending on the cut of meat.  Even if you remove the floating fat, there is still a lot of fat dissolved in the gravy to provide flavor.

You can go with all three veggies or just the onions.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

varition~small chuck roast
I use 1 pack lipton onion soup mix
1 large can of cream of mushroom soup + 1 can water
cut up carots,potatoes,celery & onions
(may have to add alittle more water as well)
salt&pepper
cook covered tightly with foil in a 325 degree oven
for about 3-4 hours.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 2, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> all of that beef fat will drain into the BBQ sauce and beer and make for a delicious gravy right? Even if i skim it?
> 
> Also, with the BBQ and Beer method, would celery and carrots still go good or should i just use onions?


 
For the BBQ, skim the fat off. Just too much. And I wouldn't add carrots and celery. Save those for the pot roast and not BBQ sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay.  I got the roast.  I'm just gonna use carrots and onions.

This is a Chuck Roast, and it weighs exactly 3 lbs.  Im gonna Sear it on all sides.  Okay, after i am done searing this chuck roast, im going to set it aside.  Then i will add some olive oil to the roast juices and sautee the onions for a bit.

After that step, i will put the roast on top of the bed of onions, and pour in a mixture of beer & barbecue sauce.

Finally - i will close the dutch oven and let the roast cook at 275 Degrees.



1.)   How much beer, and how much BBQ sauce should i put in to the dutch oven to cook a 3lb Chuck Roast?  The Dutch Oven is 8 1/2 quart.  The beer is a rich dark high percentage alcohol beer.


2.)    How long should i sear the roast on each side? is there a particular color i should watch for when searing?


3.)     Should i sautee the onions and carrots along with some olive oil in the Roast Juices after i sear it, or should i just throw the onions and carrots in the pot and leave them alone?


4.)     After searing the roast, i will also rub the roast down with cracked pepper, sea salt,garlic, and dried thyme.  is this ok?


5.)    How long, estimated, should a seared 3lb Chuck Roast take to cook @ 275 degrees in a sealed dutch oven,?


Thanks so much and wish me luck.  starting this at lunch tommorow.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

one more question..sorry.... if i mince the garlic and rub the roast down with them, the pieces wont burn will they?

i mean at 275, with all that moisture, will they become burnt and bitter?

if they will, can i just use garlic powder or something?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 2, 2006)

I gave you ALL the instructions. You don't have to sear--if you really want to, do it 3 minutes per side.
Put the onions in the bottom.
Put the roast in
Pour a 12oz. can of beer over and pour over 12oz. of BBQ sauce.
That is it.  It doesn't have to be hard. Cook a 3# roast for 4 hours. It will be falling apart which is what you want. Make a great sandwich.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

Gretchen, thank you, but im very meticulous.

BBQ sauce comes in different size bottles.

The roasts that i was looking at varied in weight from 2.5 lbs to about 4lbs.

there are too many variables.

 i will not risk screwing up a 20 dollar piece of meat that took like 5 hours to cook.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 1.) How much beer, and how much BBQ sauce should i put in to the dutch oven to cook a 3lb Chuck Roast? The Dutch Oven is 8 1/2 quart. The beer is a rich dark high percentage alcohol beer.


 
That's a rather large Dutch oven for that much beef. I'd use about 1 to 2 cups of the beer and about 1 cup of the BBQ sauce. It's not critical, but too much of either might overpower the gravy. Add enough water so that the liquid covers about 1/2 the beef. Check it as you cook, every 30 minutes or so, and add water if necessary.



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 2.) How long should i sear the roast on each side? is there a particular color i should watch for when searing?


 
About 5 minutes per side, about 15 to 20 total. The beef will be a very dark brown, but not black. The pot should be hot but not smoking while you do this. Brown uncovered, but you may want to use a spatter screen or partially cover the pot with the lid to lessen the grease spatter. 



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 3.) Should i sautee the onions and carrots along with some olive oil in the Roast Juices after i sear it, or should i just throw the onions and carrots in the pot and leave them alone?


 
Sauté the unions and carrots slowly (medium-low heat) until they are softened and a little browned -- that will caramelize them, which gives them a better flavor. 



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 4.) After searing the roast, i will also rub the roast down with cracked pepper, sea salt,garlic, and dried thyme. is this ok?


 
Rub it with salt and pepper BEFORE browning the roast. It would be a waste of time (and messy) to do after browning -- just stir the thyme and some more salt & pepper into the liquid in the pot, and spoon some over the top of the meat and veggies. Sauté the garlic for the last a few minutes with the onions and carrots. 



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 5.) How long, estimated, should a seared 3lb Chuck Roast take to cook @ 275 degrees in a sealed dutch oven,?


 
I think you want it very well done, falling apart done. So I'd guess 3 to 4 hours would be plenty, again checking the liquid every 30 minutes or so. Also, turn the meat over now and then, carefully as it gets more cooked.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

awesome.  thanks fry!

What would be the best way to cut these onions and carrots up?

can i cut the onion into wedges? Im limited in my skills to cut onions differently. wedges and diced is all i know.

Also, ive never sauteed carrots.

again,this may seem silly, but im meticulous, and thanks for being patient


Also, let's say i check the beef and the water level is lower. at what point should i be concerned?  Is the water supposed to stay at a constant level, covering about half the beef? or is it supposed to slowly get lower?


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

Doesn't matter too much. I'd go for big chunks so they don't disappear entirely when you cook them. 

Cut the ends off the onions, peel them, slice them in half across the middle, then cut each half in quarters, so you end up with 4 large wedges from each half. They'll be very limp by the time the pot roast is cooked. I'd use 2 or 3 yellow onions, preferably sweet Texas Vidalia.

Peel the carrots. Buy fairly large ones. Cut in pieces about 2 inches long, and cut the really thick chunks in half. I'd use a lot of carrots, 4 or 5 big ones.

Water will evaporate. Don't worry until the juices are getting very thick, then add a cup or so of water and stir the sauce. The object is to prevent the sauce from getting burned, which can happen fairly quickly. BUT, you don't want it soupy -- you want a medium thick gravy. So let the liquid level drop, and add water when it's down to an inch or two -- at the end, let it evaporate until it's as thick as you want it. If it's too thin, remove the meat and veggies, keep them warm, and boil it down a bit on the stove top. It's easier to do that than it is to un-burn the gravy. If it's REALLY too thin, you can always add a bit of flour or cornstarch. 

Now just go do it! You can't screw it up! Trust yourself, and use a little common sense.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

MLB:

Good advice from these folks. When braising, you usually add enough liquid to come half way up the roast. As Fry Boy said, the pot is really big for a small roast.

Sear the roast like you seared those steaks we discussed a while ago. Shoot for a nice dark brown color. No need for timing, go by the color.

When braising, there's no benefit to rubbing seasonings into the roast. Just add them to the pot. Everything cooks together. Rubbing is more for dry cooking methods.

After 3 hours of cooking in the oven, use your thermometer to check the temp as I suggested above. That's the final determining factor.


----------



## tdejarnette (Aug 2, 2006)

My favorite way to do pot roast is in a pressure cooker. It tastes great, saves time and doesn't heat up the kitchen.  I brown a chuck roast, add a pkg or two onion soup mix and some water. Cook at 10 lbs pressure for 45 minutes. Cool before opening as instructed.  Add carrots  chunks and potatoes wedges(you can take the roast out at this point if you want to make room for more veggies) cook for 3-4 minutes at 15 lbs pressure. Cool fast. Makes lots of juice!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 2, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Gretchen, thank you, but im very meticulous.
> 
> BBQ sauce comes in different size bottles.
> 
> ...


 
If you are paying $20 for this meat, it is too good for this BBQ.WE are talking about CHUCK or ROUND NOT SIRLOIN.
It should cost about $2-3/lb. It is tough meat--that is why we are cooking it so long at such a low temp.

I can't get much more exact than 12oz of BBQ sauce (use a measuring cup=a 1 1/2C) and 12oz of beer (also = 1 1/2 C)--that is a normal can or bottle. Per 2-4# of beef--that's how us Bbqers do it.

In my opinion, cooks should not be so meticulous/exact in some places. Better stuff happens when you're a bit adventurous. Baking REQUIRES exactness--BBQ doesn't.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I can't get much more exact than 12oz of BBQ sauce



the meat was 4.99 a pound choice aged chuck, so more like 15 bucks

it was from one of those fancy grocers

I was talking about when you said this:

" Pour over a bottle of beer and a half bottle of BBQ sauce."

that is why i made the second post asking for clarification

remember this is the first time ever done this...and im cooking for someone else, not just myself


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks everyone for all your help all i can do now is try my best. will let you know how it turns out.

Cheers


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 3, 2006)

Just popped this roast in the oven with enough BBQ Sauce and Beer mixture to cover half way.  I also included soy sauce and worchestershire sauce in this mixture, a couple dashes of each.

Question:  There were areas of this roast that had little separations in them, and i cut some garlic cloves in half lengthwise, and stuck them in these little pockets.

Is this ok or should i take them out in a bit?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

Garlic never hurts MLB


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 3, 2006)

thank you GB.

Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 3, 2006)

As GB said, there is very little wrong you can do to a pot roast or BBQ so far as spices are concerned, and garlic is one of the major food groups, isn't it?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> garlic is one of the major food groups, isn't it?


Well said Gretchen


----------

